# Follow-up 94 Nissan Altima Dies when Giving Gas



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Ok I ve done just about everything I can without taking this car to the dealer and having Nissan rip me a new rear. Now the car wont even start at all. I started the car today and it idled for about 2 minutes then died, it wont start at all now just turns over and over!! Somebody plz help me figure this out if you have any ideas, without me breaking my wallet! Thanks*


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

take your distributor cap off and see if theres oil inside there - anywhere.


----------



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

its got all new wires new rotor button, distributor, plugs, less than a week old.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

oem3409 said:


> its got all new wires new rotor button, distributor, plugs, less than a week old.



That does not matter. What Asleep is saying is you need to see if there is oil inside the distributor. Why, because inside the distributor is a metal disk with slot cutouts and a sensor that keep track of the timing. If there is any oil present it coats and clogs the slots and screws up the timing, hence your car shuts off. 

Now to check this, you need to remove the rotor, distributor cap, to get to the distributor. Once there, you'll see a plastic housing, remove that and you will see the internal components. If you see oil, you need to replace the distributor.

Good Luck
Frank


----------



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

ok ill take it off again and check it its less than a week old, i wouldnt think it would foul out that quick, but ill check it may have to exchange it at Auto Zone for another one could have gotten a bad one!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I personally went through 3 rebuilt/ remanufactured distributors in less than two months before I chucked up the extra cash to get a better rebuilt/ remanufactued one. I don't know what the difference was considering they are about the same.


----------

